# [MOLTO OT] un saluto prima di partire....

## rota

ei ciao a tutti...posto so mesg.. per salutare a tutti...io tra poco parto per la germania..

ci bechiamo  a fine estate..ecc...

vi vb  ciaoooooooooooooo8O  :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Buone vacanze...

P.S. penso che questo post farà rabbrividire piu di qualche moderatore, se tutti salutassero prima di andare in ferie avremmo un sacco di post "poco" inerenti a gentoo non pensi...? Comunque ci si vede vo a nanna che è tardi...

----------

## gaffiere

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. penso che questo post farà rabbrividire piu di qualche moderatore, se tutti salutassero prima di andare in ferie avremmo un sacco di post "poco" inerenti a gentoo non pensi...? Comunque ci si vede vo a nanna che è tardi...

 

Beh però ha una sua utilità: evita di aprire 10 milioni di post differenti per le vacanze. Usiamo tutti questo e non se ne parla più  :Smile: 

Buone Vacanze Rota  :Smile: 

[bastard mode=on]

'stardi che ci andate in vacanza!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

[bastard mode=off]

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> Beh però ha una sua utilità: evita di aprire 10 milioni di post differenti per le vacanze. Usiamo tutti questo e non se ne parla più 

 

Quoto.

Buone Vacanze...  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

buone vacanze a tutti 

io sono in ferie a casa ma qui c'e' il mare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Opossum

Slave a tutti!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Volevo anche io augurare a tutti buone vacanze, ma mi raccomando non state troppo lonatno da Gentoo, altrimenti si rischia la crisi di astinenza...... :Wink: 

Ci si risente a fine estate.

Bella per tutti!

----------

## mouser

Ciao e buone vacanze sia a chi ce le ha, che per chi (come il sottoscritto) rimane a casuccia......

Ciriciao a tutti

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *rota wrote:*   

> ei ciao a tutti...posto so mesg.. per salutare a tutti...io tra poco parto per la germania..
> 
> ci bechiamo  a fine estate..ecc...
> 
> vi vb  ciaoooooooooooooo8O  

 

Buone Vacanze  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Buone vacanze, come ha detto mouser, a chi ce le ha   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Buone vacanze, come ha detto mouser, a chi ce le ha   

 

quoto anche io.

sarò ben felice....mentre tutti saranno tornati al lavoro da un pò di riesumare questo 3d. (...peccato che questo probabilmete succederà soltanto in dicembre  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## gaffiere

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarò ben felice....mentre tutti saranno tornati al lavoro da un pò di riesumare questo 3d. (...peccato che questo probabilmete succederà soltanto in dicembre  )

 

si ma allora augureranno buone vacanze di Natale!  :Very Happy:  ehi ma perchè mi sono tirato fuori? no dai a dicembre le vacanze le voglio fare!!!

see ya

----------

## gutter

Buone vacanze a tutti anche da parte mia.

/me invidioso dato che resterà tutta l'estate a lavorare  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Buone vacanze a tutti anche da parte mia.
> 
> /me invidioso dato che resterà tutta l'estate a lavorare 

 /me ti capisce e piange all'unisono  :Crying or Very sad: 

Amen!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Buone vacanze a tutti anche da parte mia.
> 
> /me invidioso dato che resterà tutta l'estate a lavorare  /me ti capisce e piange all'unisono 
> 
> Amen!
> ...

 

Idem...

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me ti capisce e piange all'unisono 
> 
> Amen!
> ...

 

Allora è meglio che ci scambiamo i numeri dei cell e ci diamo conforto a vicenda.  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Un altro che rimane a lavorare per l'estate (bè in realtà ho BEN 4 giorni di ferie da venerdì ...  :Shocked:  )

 :Laughing: 

/me che se ne va in svizzera 3 giorni e poi si fa una settimana di notti ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Allora è meglio che ci scambiamo i numeri dei cell e ci diamo conforto a vicenda. 

 

L'idea non e' male.....

C'e' pero' da dire che, fortunatamente, rinuncio alle vacanze per una buona causa...... cambio lavoro!

----------

## neryo

io le vacanze le ho gia' fatte a tenerife... quindi mi tocca lavorare e studiare... cmq Buone Vacanze a tutti!!! ..vi invidio..  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

Ragazzi colgo questo topic per augurare buone ferie a tutti  :Smile:  mi troverò dalle parti di Roma (Nettuno) la mia mail la sapete se siete da quelle parti e volete fare un roma-summer-gentoo-party fatemelo sapere  :Smile:  Ciao a tutti gente e buone vacanze!

PS Scusate l'ot ma direi che ci stava dentro Ciau!

----------

## neryo

mi sa che sia un doppione questo 3d.........

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365799.html

cmq buone ferie...  :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

pochi threads più sotto...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365799.html  :Rolling Eyes: 

beh buone vacanze lo stesso

<EDIT>@neryo: mi hai preceduta di mezzo secondo  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge dei due thread  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Fatto il merge dei due thread 

 

[burlone_mode]

Ma perche' i mod fanno sempre il merge e mai l'emerge?????

BWABWABWABWA

[/burlone_mode]

Scusate...... sapete, la mancanza di ferie  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Buone Vacanze a chi ce l'ha e buone non vacanze a chi non ce l'ha.

/me che domani a quest'ora è a Budapest....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Buone Vacanze a chi ce l'ha e buone non vacanze a chi non ce l'ha.
> 
> /me che domani a quest'ora è a Budapest....   

 

Quoto,

di conseguenza buone finite vacanze a me  :Sad:   e buone vacanze a blueingreen e a tutti gli altri vacanzieri  :Very Happy: 

(scusate il gioco di parole)

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

Beato chi parte : Buone vacanze a tutti !! 

Io non mi fermero neanche un momento. Ancora tutto agosto alzandosi alle 3 (maledetto lavoro).  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Poi a settembre ricomincia l'uni.

Spassatevela anche per me... sigh  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Ancora tutto agosto alzandosi alle 3 (maledetto lavoro).

 

Beh guarda il lato positivo: non soffri la calura estiva  :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

Buone vacanze a chi ce l'ha e buon lavoro ai restanti!  :Wink: 

Io vacanzo  :Razz: 

----------

## gatiba

Vacanzo pure io, parto lunedì per Bracciano, relax nel verde  :Very Happy: 

Buone vacanze a tutti, e buon lavoro agli altri!

----------

## ballero

Buone vacanze a tutti.

Qualcuno va all'isola d'Elba?

Se vedem!  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [burlone_mode]
> 
> Ma perche' i mod fanno sempre il merge e mai l'emerge?????
> ...

 

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

Io non parto (ho il mare a 10 chilometri) ma da domani:

  SONO IN FERIE!!!!!!!!!! 

Buone vacanze a tutti chi parte e chi resta a casa...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Raga parto il 6 ma oggi si e' spaccato un tubo del radiatore sulla macchina

PORCA MISERIA !!!!

Spero di trovare qualcuno domani che me lo sistemi, altrimenti pianto giu' 10 kili di silicone e parto alla spera in dio...

----------

## cloc3

Ad Agosto.

----------

## Apetrini

Se riesco a finire stanotte un ultima cosa riguardante lavoro domani mattina ore 5.30 parto per la Croazia con la mia ragazza!!

Vado 15 giorni a LussinPiccolo (una piccola città in una piccola isola).........

Buone Vacanze a tutti.............trombate e fate tanta festa che poi a settembre ricomincia la salita.

P.s. è ovvio che mi porto dietro il portatile con gentoo, solo che non so se riesco a trovare un posto per andare in rete, sapete com'è...li il paesaggio è bellissimo, ma la città è talmente piccola che non so neanche se riuscirò a trovare un internet point.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Spero non si offenda nessuno se sposto questo thread nel forum di discussione.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero non si offenda nessuno se sposto questo thread nel forum di discussione.

 

Facci pure    :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

buone vacanze a tutti   :Very Happy:  (anche io parto tra poco   :Wink:  )

----------

## shogun_panda

Non so se vale...ma io vò a fare un weekend a Marina di Vasto (CH) dalla mia ragazza...

Buone vacanze a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

